# Problem with IBS AUDIO 100 - Suggestion Received



## jack_c81 (Aug 10, 2003)

I recently complete the first "complete" 100 day program of the ibs audio 100 program and i was completely cured of my IBS. HOWEVER, after going back to my routine of gym weight training, my ibs returned, but slightly worse. About a couple of weeks alater i decided to restart the IBS AUDIO 100 program, but am having no significant results.Has anyone else experienced anything like this? Or know what may be the cause. i have stopped gym training and am up to day 80 of my second round on the program. I cant, for the life of me, figure out how to address this relapse of symptoms.The brouchure from the ibs audio 100 explains that symptoms sometimes return, but then eventually disipate. this is not the case here.Does anyone have any suggestions? Would greatly appreciate anything. This IBS AUDIO 100 was one of the greatest things i ever did for my ibs, and i am very adament to beat it - again.Thanks.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jack, I emailed Mike and let him know about this, either he will reply or he will contact me and offer some help.Will help you out though either way.


----------



## jack_c81 (Aug 10, 2003)

Thanks eric.GREATLY appreaciated.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi Jack,I can only make a guess, but are you absolutely sure that your symptoms are actually from IBS at this point? (No, I am not being flippant here... just really concerned and trying to help.)Might there be any psychological triggers in your life going on that could be causing you extra stress perhaps?Any type of physical exercise can cause increased motility, but I exercise on a regular basis and have never had a terrible relapse such as what you are describing.I'm glad Eric is notifying Mike about this and I am very interested in his response.If you haven't already, it might be good to notify your real time doctor?Sure hope you feel better soon....







Evie


----------



## jack_c81 (Aug 10, 2003)

Thanks evie.I think perhaps external pressures may be contributive, but the fact remains that my relaps was directly after i started gym again. Coincidence? perhaps.As for seeing a doctor, i have spent literally thousands of dollars and countless hours with doctors, and the only thing that has ever actually worked are Mikes tapes. This is why i really want to figure this out. Either way, thanks for your support and response.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

jack, I have informed Mike of this and you should email him at timelineservices###aol.comHe mentioned trying to answer you last night, but it will be quicker if you directly email him.If you have new symptoms or alarm signs you should see a doctor.Mike will help you out though and he already slightly touched based with me on this, but I will let him talk to you.Hope that helps


----------



## jack_c81 (Aug 10, 2003)

Thanks eric. i really appreciate your help.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

your welcome and let me know if you have contacted him and have gotten some help and insight.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jack, was he able to get back to your email?


----------



## jack_c81 (Aug 10, 2003)

Hi Eric,In response to your question, yes Mike has replied to my question and has offered me some advice with regard to recitifying the situation.For anyone who may be interested, or have experienced similar symptoms/problems, Mike has suggested that i relisten to track 1 for 2 consecutive weeks, followed by a two week break, then followed by another 2 weeks of track 1. At the End of this, i am to recommence the 100 day program and follow it through to completion.Ive completed the first week period of track 1, and am already experiencing gradual improvement.Mikes reasoning, from what i understand, is that i put myself through too much strain/stress in training too hard too soon after alleviating my IBS. So by listening to track 1 again, i am training my mind to understand that the process is safe, otherwise my mind may not accept the changes - which is what i was experiencing.Mikes CD's/Tapes are worth every cent, and i highly recommend them to anyone. Mike really knows his stuff. It's a shame he doesnt get a chance to regularly contribute to the board, as i feel not enough attention is given to the benefits of hypnotherapy.Anyway, thanks for your help Eric, both u and Mike have been very helpful and it is greatly appreciated.I'll keep you poseted.Regards,Jack.


----------



## fah31 (May 7, 2004)

JackI have a question. When you mean track 1 do you mean the C1 commentary introduction or do you mean session 1.Thanks


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

fah, Mike means session 1, which is CD 1 Track 2. I see you are in Downers... not far from the US offices!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jack, sorry I am just seeing this, I am glad your back on track and if you need anything just give a holler.Glad we could help out and you got some good advise.







Thanks for the kind words. I am with you Jack on getting the word out on HT for IBS. I believe it is often misunderstood and under utilized. Hopefully it will change for the better in the future. I have already seen the changes myself in the last couple of years personally. I hope it continues. Keep us posted and feel well.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

How are you doing jack?


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

> quote: I recently complete the first "complete" 100 day program of the ibs audio 100 program and i was completely cured of my IBS.


Excellent news. If it went away once then that means there is a very good chance it will respond again.I would say to stick with the HT since it already worked once.


----------

